# Milan ad Elliott. Li pronto al tribunale.



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Ultime news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Come già ampiamente riportato, il club rossonero è passato ad Elliott ma Yonghong Li non molla e si gioca l'ultima carta: portare il fondo Usa in tribunale. Il cinese ha trovato un accordo con Rybolovelv ma Elliott non sembra affatto intenzionato ad accettarlo. Elliott vuole prendere il Milan in pegno ed è pronto a rimuovere il CDA attuale.

Le parti, dunque, dovrebbe trovarsi di fronte in tribunale.

*Sky: è iniziata la pratica per l'escussione del pegno. Elliott diventerà proprietario entro 72 ore. Ci sarà un nuovo CDA. Poi Elliott dovrà decidere se gestire il Milan o rivenderlo. Si dice che il figlio di Singer sia affezionato al calcio e possa tentate l'esperienza col Milan. O magari decidere di rivendere il club tra qualche mese.

Oggi c'è la dirigenza di Li. Ma tra 2-3 giorni potrebbe cambiare tutto.

**Secondo Milano Finanza, con Elliott ci sono i Ricketts in pole per acquistare il Milan. base d'asta 500 mln di euro.*

*Carlo Festa: sorprese degli ultimi minuti. Dopo l'accordo sfumato nella notte, stamattina i legali di Mr Li si sarebbero visti nuovamente con quelli del russo Rybolovlev, ed è stato trovato un accordo non vincolante, dopo che nella notte era fallita l'intesa. Ma il tempo ormai è scaduto ed a questo punto servirebbe il consenso di Elliott (ex art. 9.8 dello statuto di Ross. Sport. Invest, NDR), che invece sembra intenzionato ad escutere e diventare proprietario del club. Questo potrebbe portare ad un contenzioso legale. Secondo le indiscrezioni Mr Li starebbe facendo leva su un cavillo presente nel contratto, secondo il quale Elliott doveva valorizzare la società con un processo tutelante anche per Mr Li e alla fine dargli un extraprofitto rispetto al credito.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Come già ampiamente riportato, il club rossonero è passato ad Elliott ma Yonghong Li non molla e si gioca l'ultima carta: portare il fondo Usa in tribunale. Il cinese ha trovato un accordo con Rybolovelv ma Elliott non sembra affatto intenzionato ad accettarlo. Elliott vuole prendere il Milan in pegno ed è pronto a rimuovere il CDA attuale.
> 
> Le parti, dunque, dovrebbe trovarsi di fronte in tribunale.



Yogurt si può attaccare al C. C'è un contratto non l'hai rispettato e sicuramente un fondo che non si fa problemi ad andare ad un contenzioso con uno stato avrà problemi con un povero cinese sfigato.


----------



## koti (9 Luglio 2018)

Un'altra telenovela, l'ennesima, sta per avere inizio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Luglio 2018)

Maledetto. Sparisci e non farci perdere tempo, pezzente


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Come già ampiamente riportato, il club rossonero è passato ad Elliott ma Yonghong Li non molla e si gioca l'ultima carta: portare il fondo Usa in tribunale. Il cinese ha trovato un accordo con Rybolovelv ma Elliott non sembra affatto intenzionato ad accettarlo. Elliott vuole prendere il Milan in pegno ed è pronto a rimuovere il CDA attuale.
> 
> Le parti, dunque, dovrebbe trovarsi di fronte in tribunale.
> 
> ...



Eccallà. CVD

The show must go on


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Luglio 2018)

Mi ricordo quando molti utenti sfottevano l'inter di Thoir dicendo che sarebbe fallita etc. Eccoci qua, abbiamo fatto proprio noi la fine che quegli utenti auguravano alla nostra rivale storica. Loro però sono in Champions, noi abbiamo fallito.

Che pena.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Yogurt si può attaccare al C. C'è un contratto non l'hai rispettato e sicuramente un fondo che non si fa problemi ad andare ad un contenzioso con uno stato avrà problemi con un povero cinese sfigato.



.


----------



## bmb (9 Luglio 2018)

Un'estate così di m.... non l'abbiamo mai vissuta neanche negli ultimi 10 anni di dirigenza gallianesca.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo quando molti utenti sfottevano l'inter di Thoir dicendo che sarebbe fallita etc. Eccoci qua, abbiamo fatto proprio noi la fine che quegli utenti auguravano alla nostra rivale storica. Loro però sono in Champions, noi abbiamo fallito.
> 
> Che pena.



Noi abbiamo fatto esattamente come l'Inter . 

Loro sono avanti di 2 anni e tra 1 anno max 2 saremo di nuovo in champions. Noi aspettiamo a giorni il nostro " Suning" .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2018)

*Carlo Festa: sorprese degli ultimi minuti. Dopo l'accordo sfumato nella notte, stamattina i legali di Mr Li si sarebbero visti nuovamente con quelli del russo Rybolovlev, ed è stato trovato un accordo non vincolante, dopo che nella notte era fallita l'intesa. Ma il tempo ormai è scaduto ed a questo punto servirebbe il consenso di Elliott (ex art. 9.8 dello statuto di Ross. Sport. Invest, NDR), che invece sembra intenzionato ad escutere e diventare proprietario del club. Questo potrebbe portare ad un contenzioso legale. Secondo le indiscrezioni Mr Li starebbe facendo leva su un cavillo presente nel contratto, secondo il quale Elliott doveva valorizzare la società con un processo tutelante anche per Mr Li e alla fine dargli un extraprofitto rispetto al credito.*


----------



## Zenos (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Come già ampiamente riportato, il club rossonero è passato ad Elliott ma Yonghong Li non molla e si gioca l'ultima carta: portare il fondo Usa in tribunale. Il cinese ha trovato un accordo con Rybolovelv ma Elliott non sembra affatto intenzionato ad accettarlo. Elliott vuole prendere il Milan in pegno ed è pronto a rimuovere il CDA attuale.
> 
> Le parti, dunque, dovrebbe trovarsi di fronte in tribunale.
> 
> ...



Tra Montanari, festa,di Stefano,gazza, Repubblica,CDS alla fine c ho beccato io!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Luglio 2018)

Spero che Elliot distrugga sto *******. Se eri con le pezze al culo lo cercavi prima l'acquirente, non all'ultimo.


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: sorprese degli ultimi minuti. Dopo l'accordo sfumato nella notte, stamattina i legali di Mr Li si sarebbero visti nuovamente con quelli del russo Rybolovlev, ed è stato trovato un accordo non vincolante, dopo che nella notte era fallita l'intesa. Ma il tempo ormai è scaduto ed a questo punto servirebbe il consenso di Elliott (ex art. 9.8 dello statuto di Ross. Sport. Invest, NDR), che invece sembra intenzionato ad escutere e diventare proprietario del club. Questo potrebbe portare ad un contenzioso legale. Secondo le indiscrezioni Mr Li starebbe facendo leva su un cavillo presente nel contratto, secondo il quale Elliott doveva valorizzare la società con un processo tutelante anche per Mr Li e alla fine dargli un extraprofitto rispetto al credito.*



accordo non vincolante


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: sorprese degli ultimi minuti. Dopo l'accordo sfumato nella notte, stamattina i legali di Mr Li si sarebbero visti nuovamente con quelli del russo Rybolovlev, ed è stato trovato un accordo non vincolante, dopo che nella notte era fallita l'intesa. Ma il tempo ormai è scaduto ed a questo punto servirebbe il consenso di Elliott (ex art. 9.8 dello statuto di Ross. Sport. Invest, NDR), che invece sembra intenzionato ad escutere e diventare proprietario del club. Questo potrebbe portare ad un contenzioso legale. Secondo le indiscrezioni Mr Li starebbe facendo leva su un cavillo presente nel contratto, secondo il quale Elliott doveva valorizzare la società con un processo tutelante anche per Mr Li e alla fine dargli un extraprofitto rispetto al credito.*



Guarda, onestamente penso che al netto delle notizie dei giornali ci rimanga la verità. Li il treno l'ha perso quando non ha accettato l'offerta del Calabrese. 

Ora può attarsi a ogni cavillo che vuole ma la barca oramai è salpata e non gli resta che vederla prendere il largo al tramonto.


----------



## luis4 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Come già ampiamente riportato, il club rossonero è passato ad Elliott ma Yonghong Li non molla e si gioca l'ultima carta: portare il fondo Usa in tribunale. Il cinese ha trovato un accordo con Rybolovelv ma Elliott non sembra affatto intenzionato ad accettarlo. Elliott vuole prendere il Milan in pegno ed è pronto a rimuovere il CDA attuale.
> 
> Le parti, dunque, dovrebbe trovarsi di fronte in tribunale.
> 
> ...



si peccato che il contensioso e tra elliot e la rossoneri sport, il milan non centra assolutamente nulla. noi possiamo stare tranquilli.


----------



## wildfrank (9 Luglio 2018)

Ma Yoghurt lo sa che le cause perse costano denaro?


----------



## luigi61 (9 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> accordo non vincolante



Mi interesserebbe sapere che fine hanno fatto quelli che criticavano P. Maldini perché a suo tempo mando elegantemente a fare in cul. ...o Li Fassone e il suo progettoh del ca...zzo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Luglio 2018)

ma i soldi x gli avvocati adesso li tira fuori?


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Mi interesserebbe sapere che fine hanno fatto quelli che criticavano P. Maldini perché a suo tempo mando elegantemente a fare in cul. ...o Li Fassone e il suo progettoh del ca...zzo



Eccomi, vuoi la verità ? Avevo torto. 

Ho creduto nel Cinefake e oggi tranquillamente ammetto di aver sbagliato. Ho commesso un peccato ? NO. 

Mi sono fidato e ho sbagliato. Onore a Paolo che avendo visto la situazione dentro l'ha capita prima di me.


----------



## Aron (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: sorprese degli ultimi minuti. Dopo l'accordo sfumato nella notte, stamattina i legali di Mr Li si sarebbero visti nuovamente con quelli del russo Rybolovlev, ed è stato trovato un accordo non vincolante, dopo che nella notte era fallita l'intesa. Ma il tempo ormai è scaduto ed a questo punto servirebbe il consenso di Elliott (ex art. 9.8 dello statuto di Ross. Sport. Invest, NDR), che invece sembra intenzionato ad escutere e diventare proprietario del club. Questo potrebbe portare ad un contenzioso legale. Secondo le indiscrezioni Mr Li starebbe facendo leva su un cavillo presente nel contratto, secondo il quale Elliott doveva valorizzare la società con un processo tutelante anche per Mr Li e alla fine dargli un extraprofitto rispetto al credito.*



Fa tutto parte del teatrino, nulla di preccupante.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma i soldi x gli avvocati adesso li tira fuori?



Uno dei legali di Li:


----------



## Wetter (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Pool di avvocati di Elliott sarebbe in grado di mettere in ginocchio Stati Interi,figuriamoci un Cinese morto di Fame


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Come già ampiamente riportato, il club rossonero è passato ad Elliott ma Yonghong Li non molla e si gioca l'ultima carta: portare il fondo Usa in tribunale. Il cinese ha trovato un accordo con Rybolovelv ma Elliott non sembra affatto intenzionato ad accettarlo. Elliott vuole prendere il Milan in pegno ed è pronto a rimuovere il CDA attuale.
> 
> Le parti, dunque, dovrebbe trovarsi di fronte in tribunale.
> 
> ...



E' una telenovela studiata a tavolino per far passare l'estate nell'immobilismo totale.


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Come già ampiamente riportato, il club rossonero è passato ad Elliott ma Yonghong Li non molla e si gioca l'ultima carta: portare il fondo Usa in tribunale. Il cinese ha trovato un accordo con Rybolovelv ma Elliott non sembra affatto intenzionato ad accettarlo. Elliott vuole prendere il Milan in pegno ed è pronto a rimuovere il CDA attuale.
> 
> Le parti, dunque, dovrebbe trovarsi di fronte in tribunale.
> 
> ...




È incredibile quanti soldi ha perso in questo affare Yonghong Li, 
una cosa surreale.
Da uomo d'affari quale dovresti essere, dove vedi il profitto se ciò che compri è supervalutato ?
Come ha fatto a non pensarci prima, in che modo?

Si è fidato di Fassone e del suo business plan con tanto di ricavi cinesi esorbitanti?
Sarebbe grave, impossibile che non abbia fatto fare uno studio parallelo anche a qualche suo collaboratore cinese...

Come ha fatto a credere che il Milan potesse essere un buon affare, a quelle condizioni ?!..incredibile


----------



## luigi61 (9 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Eccomi, vuoi la verità ? Avevo torto.
> 
> Ho creduto nel Cinefake e oggi tranquillamente ammetto di aver sbagliato. Ho commesso un peccato ? NO.
> 
> Mi sono fidato e ho sbagliato. Onore a Paolo che avendo visto la situazione dentro l'ha capita prima di me.



Onore a te che hai riconosciuto un'errore ma ricordo che eravate in tanti.....quando Paolo rifiutò mi colpi moltissimo perché a mio parere lui è il Milan e non è interessato ne a gloria effimera ne al potere ma solo al bene per i colori che ha sempre onorato ai massimi livelli


----------



## koti (9 Luglio 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Il Pool di avvocati di Elliott sarebbe in grado di mettere in ginocchio Stati Interi,figuriamoci un Cinese morto di Fame



Ciò non toglie che ci farà perdere mesi, molto probabilmente.


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Yogurt si può attaccare al C. C'è un contratto non l'hai rispettato e sicuramente un fondo che non si fa problemi ad andare ad un contenzioso con uno stato avrà problemi con un povero cinese sfigato.


Questa è una questione, da valutarsi in sede risarcitoria, che non ha nulla a che vedere con la riscossione del credito, che avrà regolare esecuzione. Questioni tra Elliott e Li, insomma, in cui Mr. Li avrà l'onere della prova. L'accordo in menzione sarebbe avvenuto, a quanto pare, dopo la escussione del credito, quando è diventato operativo il famoso art. 6.4 dello Statuto Rossoneri, che consente ad Elliott di votare in cda ed in assemblea al posto di Mr. Li. Gentile Yonghong, se lo faccia dire da un umile panettiere: causa persa. Il parere, naturalmente, è gratis.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

*Sky: è iniziata la pratica per l'escussione del pegno. Elliott diventerà proprietario entro 72 ore. Ci sarà un nuovo CDA. Poi Elliott dovrà decidere se gestire il Milan o rivenderlo. Si dice che il figlio di Singer sia affezionato al calcio e possa tentate l'esperienza col Milan. O magari decidere di rivendere il club tra qualche mese.

Oggi c'è la dirigenza di Li. Ma tra 2-3 giorni potrebbe cambiare tutto. *


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Come già ampiamente riportato, il club rossonero è passato ad Elliott ma Yonghong Li non molla e si gioca l'ultima carta: portare il fondo Usa in tribunale. Il cinese ha trovato un accordo con Rybolovelv ma Elliott non sembra affatto intenzionato ad accettarlo. Elliott vuole prendere il Milan in pegno ed è pronto a rimuovere il CDA attuale.
> 
> Le parti, dunque, dovrebbe trovarsi di fronte in tribunale.
> 
> ...



Lo sta facendo. Elliott sta valorizzando la società buttando fuori i cialtroni.


----------



## James45 (9 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Uno dei legali di Li:



E uno di Elliott (adoro Saul)






Comunque per volersi mettere contro Elliott, vuol dire che Li è conciato proprio male... mi spiace per la moglie


----------



## varvez (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è iniziata la pratica per l'escussione del pegno. Elliott diventerà proprietario entro 72 ore. Ci sarà un nuovo CDA. Poi Elliott dovrà decidere se gestire il Milan o rivenderlo. Si dice che il figlio di Singer sia affezionato al calcio e possa tentate l'esperienza col Milan. O magari decidere di rivendere il club tra qualche mese.
> 
> Oggi c'è la dirigenza di Li. Ma tra 2-3 giorni potrebbe cambiare tutto. *



Logico che sia così. Elliott ha pronto da tempo il 
suo management


----------



## -Lionard- (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Come già ampiamente riportato, il club rossonero è passato ad Elliott ma Yonghong Li non molla e si gioca l'ultima carta: portare il fondo Usa in tribunale. Il cinese ha trovato un accordo con Rybolovelv ma Elliott non sembra affatto intenzionato ad accettarlo. Elliott vuole prendere il Milan in pegno ed è pronto a rimuovere il CDA attuale.
> 
> Le parti, dunque, dovrebbe trovarsi di fronte in tribunale.
> 
> ...


Di fatto sarebbe una riedizione italiana della vicenda Hicks/Gillett contro la Royal Bank Of Scotland per la cessione del Liverpool all'americano John W. Henry. In quel caso il creditore (RBS) approvò la vendita del club senza il consenso dei proprietari che erano loro debitori per cifre simili a quelle in gioco tra Yonghong Li ed Elliott. Il caso è andato avanti per anni ma non ha minimamente influito nella gestione della società che anzi è tornata a buonissimi livelli. Da questo punto di vista possiamo stare sereni.

Il tema diventa cosa intende fare Elliott. Personalmente non credo né ad una gestione a medio-lungo termine finalizzata ad una cessione a prezzo elevato (troppi rischi ed in più ci sarebbe il contenzioso legale da chiarire con Li) né ad una vendita immediata, nel giro di poche settimane. Io credo che si daranno una deadline ragionevole (fine 2018?) e che si "limiteranno" ad investimenti minimi e necessari e ad una rivoluzione del management. Se ci fate caso tutti i potenziali acquirenti (Commisso, Rickets, Ross, Fisher etc...) vengono da realtà completamente diverse e non hanno nessuna conoscenza calcistica a livello di serie A. Per chiunque arrivi trovarsi una dirigenza composta da Gandini, Maldini e Giuntoli, apprezzata dai tifosi, rappresenterebbe un risparmio di tempo e denaro nella ricerca di figure apicali per la gestione del club. Di fatto si tratterebbe di una cessione "chiavi in mano" e, considerando i limiti imposti dal FPF, il nuovo proprietario dovrebbe "limitarsi" ad occuparsi della questione stadio di proprietà.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è iniziata la pratica per l'escussione del pegno. Elliott diventerà proprietario entro 72 ore. Ci sarà un nuovo CDA. Poi Elliott dovrà decidere se gestire il Milan o rivenderlo. Si dice che il figlio di Singer sia affezionato al calcio e possa tentate l'esperienza col Milan. O magari decidere di rivendere il club tra qualche mese.
> 
> Oggi c'è la dirigenza di Li. Ma tra 2-3 giorni potrebbe cambiare tutto. *



*Secondo Milano Finanza, con Elliott ci sono i Ricketts in pole per acquistare il Milan. base d'asta 500 mln di euro.*


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è iniziata la pratica per l'escussione del pegno. Elliott diventerà proprietario entro 72 ore. Ci sarà un nuovo CDA. Poi Elliott dovrà decidere se gestire il Milan o rivenderlo. Si dice che il figlio di Singer sia affezionato al calcio e possa tentate l'esperienza col Milan. O magari decidere di rivendere il club tra qualche mese.
> 
> Oggi c'è la dirigenza di Li. Ma tra 2-3 giorni potrebbe cambiare tutto. *


Al prossimo cda, i consiglieri arriveranno con le dimissioni sul tavolo, unitamente a quelle delle cariche operative: Yonghong Li (presidente), David Han Li (direttore generale, legale rappresentante), Fassone (amministratore delegato). I dirigenti di settori seguiranno a ruota.


----------



## MasterGorgo (9 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Fa tutto parte del teatrino, nulla di preccupante.



yes.
Dopo aver portato tutti i debiti su elliott (emettendo un prestito con le sue garanzie) gli fa escutere il milan azzerando in un colpo i debiti e facendo crollare il prezzo (infatti elliott formalmente lo paga con la sola parte in eccedenza ovvero i 32m).
A questo punto la vendita, con calma, porterà il recupero delle caparre.
Con calma perchè il valore ora potrebbe solo che crescere e di parecchio se amministrato bene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è iniziata la pratica per l'escussione del pegno. Elliott diventerà proprietario entro 72 ore. Ci sarà un nuovo CDA. Poi Elliott dovrà decidere se gestire il Milan o rivenderlo. Si dice che il figlio di Singer sia affezionato al calcio e possa tentate l'esperienza col Milan. O magari decidere di rivendere il club tra qualche mese.
> 
> Oggi c'è la dirigenza di Li. Ma tra 2-3 giorni potrebbe cambiare tutto. *



Finire in mani al figlio sarebbe ORO.


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milano Finanza, con Elliott ci sono i Ricketts in pole per acquistare il Milan. base d'asta 500 mln di euro.*


Bene, sbrighiamoci, però.


----------



## luis4 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milano Finanza, con Elliott ci sono i Ricketts in pole per acquistare il Milan. base d'asta 500 mln di euro.*



Mi sembra un po alta. quindi che elliot si teneva il milan era tutta fuffa?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Di fatto sarebbe una riedizione italiana della vicenda Hicks/Gillett contro la Royal Bank Of Scotland per la cessione del Liverpool all'americano John W. Henry. In quel caso il creditore (RBS) approvò la vendita del club senza il consenso dei proprietari che erano loro debitori per cifre simili a quelle in gioco tra Yonghong Li ed Elliott. Il caso è andato avanti per anni ma non ha minimamente influito nella gestione della società che anzi è tornata a buonissimi livelli. Da questo punto di vista possiamo stare sereni.
> 
> Il tema diventa cosa intende fare Elliott. Personalmente non credo né ad una gestione a medio-lungo termine finalizzata ad una cessione a prezzo elevato (troppi rischi ed in più ci sarebbe il contenzioso legale da chiarire con Li) né ad una vendita immediata, nel giro di poche settimane. Io credo che si daranno una deadline ragionevole (fine 2018?) e che si "limiteranno" ad investimenti minimi e necessari e ad una rivoluzione del management. Se ci fate caso tutti i potenziali acquirenti (Commisso, Rickets, Ross, Fisher etc...) vengono da realtà completamente diverse e non hanno nessuna conoscenza calcistica a livello di serie A. Per chiunque arrivi trovarsi una dirigenza composta da Gandini, Maldini e Giuntoli, apprezzata dai tifosi, rappresenterebbe un risparmio di tempo e denaro nella ricerca di figure apicali per la gestione del club. Di fatto si tratterebbe di una cessione "chiavi in mano" e, considerando i limiti imposti dal FPF, il nuovo proprietario dovrebbe "limitarsi" ad occuparsi della questione stadio di proprietà.


----------



## James45 (9 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Finire in mani al figlio sarebbe ORO.



Sì, anche perchè è giovane (42, credo) e tifoso di calcio (Arsenal)


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è iniziata la pratica per l'escussione del pegno. Elliott diventerà proprietario entro 72 ore. Ci sarà un nuovo CDA. Poi Elliott dovrà decidere se gestire il Milan o rivenderlo. Si dice che il figlio di Singer sia affezionato al calcio e possa tentate l'esperienza col Milan. O magari decidere di rivendere il club tra qualche mese.
> 
> Oggi c'è la dirigenza di Li. Ma tra 2-3 giorni potrebbe cambiare tutto. *




72 ore alla tabula rasa.


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Di fatto sarebbe una riedizione italiana della vicenda Hicks/Gillett contro la Royal Bank Of Scotland per la cessione del Liverpool all'americano John W. Henry. In quel caso il creditore (RBS) approvò la vendita del club senza il consenso dei proprietari che erano loro debitori per cifre simili a quelle in gioco tra Yonghong Li ed Elliott. Il caso è andato avanti per anni ma non ha minimamente influito nella gestione della società che anzi è tornata a buonissimi livelli. Da questo punto di vista possiamo stare sereni.
> 
> Il tema diventa cosa intende fare Elliott. Personalmente non credo né ad una gestione a medio-lungo termine finalizzata ad una cessione a prezzo elevato (troppi rischi ed in più ci sarebbe il contenzioso legale da chiarire con Li) né ad una vendita immediata, nel giro di poche settimane. Io credo che si daranno una deadline ragionevole (fine 2018?) e che si "limiteranno" ad investimenti minimi e necessari e ad una rivoluzione del management. Se ci fate caso tutti i potenziali acquirenti (Commisso, Rickets, Ross, Fisher etc...) vengono da realtà completamente diverse e non hanno nessuna conoscenza calcistica a livello di serie A. Per chiunque arrivi trovarsi una dirigenza composta da Gandini, Maldini e Giuntoli, apprezzata dai tifosi, rappresenterebbe un risparmio di tempo e denaro nella ricerca di figure apicali per la gestione del club. Di fatto si tratterebbe di una cessione "chiavi in mano" e, considerando i limiti imposti dal FPF, il nuovo proprietario dovrebbe "limitarsi" ad occuparsi della questione stadio di proprietà.


Ultrattivita' del management rispetto ad eventuale, e futuro, mutamento di controllo, per mandare a valore subito il futuro investimento. Ottimo Lionard, condivido.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Come già ampiamente riportato, il club rossonero è passato ad Elliott ma Yonghong Li non molla e si gioca l'ultima carta: portare il fondo Usa in tribunale. Il cinese ha trovato un accordo con Rybolovelv ma Elliott non sembra affatto intenzionato ad accettarlo. Elliott vuole prendere il Milan in pegno ed è pronto a rimuovere il CDA attuale.
> 
> Le parti, dunque, dovrebbe trovarsi di fronte in tribunale.
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milano Finanza, con Elliott ci sono i Ricketts in pole per acquistare il Milan. base d'asta 500 mln di euro.*



Ma speriamo veramente sia così, fuori dalle palle i vari Commisso, Singer e Scaroni


----------



## Francesco84. (9 Luglio 2018)

ancora non e sicuro che passiamo a elliot


----------



## varvez (9 Luglio 2018)

Francesco84. ha scritto:


> ancora non e sicuro che passiamo a elliot



Si, lo è


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Luglio 2018)

*Ravezzani: YongHong Li è a NewYork per parlare con Elliott, vuole chiedere una proroga.*


----------



## varvez (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: YongHong Li è a NewYork per parlare con Elliott, vuole chiedere una proroga.*


SE vero, si prenderà una bella porta in faccia. Ma io non ci credo, Li è ufficialmente un fantasma, teatrante così come lo è stato in quest'anno


----------



## sunburn (9 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questa è una questione, da valutarsi in sede risarcitoria, che non ha nulla a che vedere con la riscossione del credito, che avrà regolare esecuzione. Questioni tra Elliott e Li, insomma, in cui Mr. Li avrà l'onere della prova. L'accordo in menzione sarebbe avvenuto, a quanto pare, dopo la escussione del credito, quando è diventato operativo il famoso art. 6.4 dello Statuto Rossoneri, che consente ad Elliott di votare in cda ed in assemblea al posto di Mr. Li. Gentile Yonghong, se lo faccia dire da un umile panettiere: causa persa. Il parere, naturalmente, è gratis.


Causa persa e condanna per lite temeraria.


----------



## Tizio (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Leggete e quotate*



Perche dobbiamo quotare?

È molto più comodo e semplice leggere un topic se non tutti quotano un'intera notizia per scrivere una frase sola.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Carlo Festa sul futuro del Milan. Come già ampiamente riportato, il club rossonero è passato ad Elliott ma Yonghong Li non molla e si gioca l'ultima carta: portare il fondo Usa in tribunale. Il cinese ha trovato un accordo con Rybolovelv ma Elliott non sembra affatto intenzionato ad accettarlo. Elliott vuole prendere il Milan in pegno ed è pronto a rimuovere il CDA attuale.
> 
> Le parti, dunque, dovrebbe trovarsi di fronte in tribunale.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2018)

Non sono stato tifoso di Li, ne lo sono di Elliott più di tanto. Secondo me a questi livelli non esistono persone, esistono solo robot ben addestrati che perseguono un obiettivo: il tornaconto. Non avrebbero nessuna difficoltà a calpestare il cadavere dei tifosi per qualche spicciolo. Alla storia di Elliot buon samaritano che improvvisamente diventa tifoso del Milan non ci credo, mi fa specie chi lo crede. Arriverà un altro squalo, sia esso Commisso, Ricketts, Elliott stesso. Speriamo solo che sia uno squalo senza problemi con la giustizia e i quali obiettivi, fortunatamente, coincidono con il "bene" del Milan. Finchè durerà.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: YongHong Li è a NewYork per parlare con Elliott, vuole chiedere una proroga.*



Chiede la proroga così vende il Milan a Preziosi.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: YongHong Li è a NewYork per parlare con Elliott, vuole chiedere una proroga.*



Ma sto li è ovunque????
Lupo ululà, castello uluLI. -cit-


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma sto li è ovunque????
> Lupo ululà, castello uluLI. -cit-



se risparmiava tutti i soldi spesi in voli, a quest'ora avrebbe ripianato i 32M ...


----------



## Igniorante (9 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Uno dei legali di Li:





Ma i soldi per pagare gli avvocati ce li ha?
No perché, se l'ipotesi lavanderia fosse sbagliata e fosse vera l'ipotesi "gambler", ora questo mentecatto è praticamente in mutande.


----------



## MasterGorgo (9 Luglio 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Di fatto sarebbe una riedizione italiana della vicenda Hicks/Gillett contro la Royal Bank Of Scotland per la cessione del Liverpool all'americano John W. Henry. In quel caso il creditore (RBS) approvò la vendita del club senza il consenso dei proprietari che erano loro debitori per cifre simili a quelle in gioco tra Yonghong Li ed Elliott. Il caso è andato avanti per anni ma non ha minimamente influito nella gestione della società che anzi è tornata a buonissimi livelli. Da questo punto di vista possiamo stare sereni.
> 
> Il tema diventa cosa intende fare Elliott. Personalmente non credo né ad una gestione a medio-lungo termine finalizzata ad una cessione a prezzo elevato (troppi rischi ed in più ci sarebbe il contenzioso legale da chiarire con Li) né ad una vendita immediata, nel giro di poche settimane. Io credo che si daranno una deadline ragionevole (fine 2018?) e che si "limiteranno" ad investimenti minimi e necessari e ad una rivoluzione del management. Se ci fate caso tutti i potenziali acquirenti (Commisso, Rickets, Ross, Fisher etc...) vengono da realtà completamente diverse e non hanno nessuna conoscenza calcistica a livello di serie A. Per chiunque arrivi trovarsi una dirigenza composta da Gandini, Maldini e Giuntoli, apprezzata dai tifosi, rappresenterebbe un risparmio di tempo e denaro nella ricerca di figure apicali per la gestione del club. Di fatto si tratterebbe di una cessione "chiavi in mano" e, considerando i limiti imposti dal FPF, il nuovo proprietario dovrebbe "limitarsi" ad occuparsi della questione stadio di proprietà.



Concordo.
Mi tengo solo una minima convinzione che il valore di un milan ripulito e ben gestito per qualche anno é impossibile non salga.


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non sono stato tifoso di Li, ne lo sono di Elliott più di tanto. Secondo me a questi livelli non esistono persone, esistono solo robot ben addestrati che perseguono un obiettivo: il tornaconto. Non avrebbero nessuna difficoltà a calpestare il cadavere dei tifosi per qualche spicciolo. Alla storia di Elliot buon samaritano che improvvisamente diventa tifoso del Milan non ci credo, mi fa specie chi lo crede. Arriverà un altro squalo, sia esso Commisso, Ricketts, Elliott stesso. Speriamo solo che sia uno squalo senza problemi con la giustizia e i quali obiettivi, fortunatamente, coincidono con il "bene" del Milan. Finchè durerà.


Gli americani investono nel calcio utili aziendali che altrimenti, se accantonati, sarebbero soggetti a capital gain importanti. Diversificare l'utilizzo in una impresa sportiva, a tassazione agevolata, è una ottima soluzione finanziaria, per industriali (Commisso, Ricketts), per finanzieri (Elliott, Ross).


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Gli americani investono nel calcio utili aziendali che altrimenti, se accantonati, sarebbero soggetti a capital gain importanti. Diversificare l'utilizzo in una impresa sportiva, a tassazione agevolata, è una ottima soluzione finanziaria, per industriali (Commisso, Ricketts), per finanzieri (Elliott, Ross).



E' un quadro sostanzialmente rassicurante, ti supporto al 100%. Purtroppo manca un ingrediente: la passione.


----------



## unrossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

.


----------

